# KDE 3.4.1 "Protokoll wird nicht unterstützt - devices&q

## alex00

Nach dem Update von KDE auf 3.4.1 bekomme ich im Konquror wenn ich auf Geräte gehe (im Sidebar)

immer die Fehlermeldung "Protokoll wird nicht unterstützt - devices".

Ich kann dort also keine Geräte mounten (ich sehe sie auch gar nicht).

Mit KwikDisk kann ich aber alles mounten und unmounten.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Alex

----------

## alex00

Ok schon gelöst. devices gibt es nicht mehr. wurde erstezt durch media

----------

## OG SWAT RV

Hallo ,

Ich habe genau das gleiche "Problem" = "Protokoll wird nicht unterstützt - devices"

Kannst Du Deine Antwort genauer geben , Ich habe sie nicht ganz verstanden  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Fuchs

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355631.html

hth

Fuchs

----------

## alex00

Brauchst nur auf das betreffende Symbol gehn und rechte maustaste klicken, dann unter eigenschaften satt devices:/ eben media:/ eingeben. dann gehts.

----------

## MagixXx

Danke,hatte nämlich das gleiche Problem,und wollte schon nen Thread aufmachen,bin aber zum Glück über diesen hier gestollpert...  :Wink: 

----------

## OG SWAT RV

Danke , hat auch bei Mir geklappt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

Siehe auch Bug 81522 Der richtige Workaround ist

```
cd ~.kde3.4/share/apps/konqsidebartng/virtual_folders/services/

mv devices.desktop devices.desktop_

cp /usr/kde/3.4/share/apps/systemview/media.desktop .
```

Das ist einer der wenigen Fälle, in denen es mal direkt ins Auge fällt, daß bei Versionssprüngen die Konfigurationsdateien nicht immer sauber angepaßt werden. Bei mir sind beispielweise auch das Icon für das Schriften-Sidebar-Plugin (ja, grausames Denglish) und viele Spracheinträge in den .desktop-Dateien nicht angepaßt worden.

Wenn jemand  *hüstel* (zu)viel Zeit hat, kann er sich ja mal mit kconf_update auseinandersetzen, sich ein jungfräuliches KDE 3.3 + user anlegen, sichern, auf KDE 3.4 updaten, eine andere (virtuelle) Box mit KDE 3.4 füttern, diffen, die fehlenden Updates für Gentoo schreiben und kde.org einen fetten Bug Report einreichen.

----------

